# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigrantët, rrezik kombëtar për Greqinë?...

## DYDRINAS

Shtypi huaj: Emigrantët, rrezik kombëtar për Greqinë?...

Nga Shpëtim Zinxhirija



Një problem për Greqinë nuk janë vetëm emigrantët e brezit të parë, por konkretisht një rrezik këtë vend paraqiten gjithashtu edhe emigrantët e brezit të dytë, që nga politika vendase shikohen si një rrezik kombëtar. Në këtë vend dy rrugë mbeten për brezin e dytë: ose integrimi në shoqërinë vendase, ose veçimi i tyre nga kjo shoqëri, në një moment që 200.000 fëmijë emigrantësh mësojnë sot në shkollat greke, duke i mohuar mësimin e gjuhës amtare. *Si i vetmi vend ne BE, Greqia nuk u krijon kushte emigrantëve për integrim.
*
*Integrimi i emigrantëve në Greqi do të kishte një sukses të plotë nëqoftëse vetë shteti e ndiente veten të integruar në praktikë në zbatimin e një politikë të drejtë për emigracionin. Po kjo gjë nuk i leverdis shtetit helen, pasi integrimi i emigrantëve do të luante një rol të rëndësishëm në tregun e ligjshëm të punës, duke i larguar njëherë e përgjithmonë ata nga puna e zezë, por kjo do të dëmtonte fitimet e punëdhënësve.* Bëhet fjalë për një popullsi 10% e aftë për punë, si dhe për 200.000 fëmijë të lindur në këtë vend dhe që konsiderohen të huaj. Emigracioni i sotëm ka treguar se me gjithë përpjekjet e bëra herë pas herë, sot ai mbetet si një proces i dështuar, mbetet një peng i politikës së caktuar.

Politika ndikoi negativisht

Politika jo e drejtë shtetit ndikoi negativisht në mbarë popullin grek. Zhvillimi i mentaliteteve mbrojtëse "të mbrohemi" nga emigrantët, niveli i ulët ideologjik, reflekset frikësuese të mbarsura nga media, përshtypja se emigracioni është një fenomen fatkeqësie kombëtare, që mund të mbizotërojë mbi shoqërinë greke. *Emigrantët, në përgjithësi, gjetën në këtë vend një popull me një arsimim më të ulët se ata, si dhe një vend tepër fanatik të besimit fetar, ku një grek i vërtetë është vetëm ai i fesë së besimit ortodoks dhe askush tjetër...*

Përfundimi i këtyre mentaliteteve në popull, si edhe në mekanizmin drejtues në Greqi bëri që një sërë masash dhe ligjesh të konsiderohen nga mekanizmat ndërkombëtare si jo rezultative, por edhe pa zgjidhje për emigrantët e izoluar prej vitesh...

Politika vendase i sheh emigrantët edhe si një rrezik kombëtar për Greqinë në përsëritjen e ngjarjeve të Francës, si edhe ato të fundit në Greqi. Sipas ish-ministrit të Punës, Papajoani, Greqia deri më sot nuk ka një politikë të caktuar emigracioni. Si një vend i vetmi në BE për nga trajtimi të ligjeve të emigracionit, emigrantëve u është ndaluar me Kushtetutë në Greqi që të punojnë në vendet e punës shtetërore, po dhe fëmijëve të tyre u ndalohet që të studiojnë në disa shkolla të larta ( akademi ushtarake, detare, policore etj. Emigrantëve në përgjithësi nuk u njihen vitet e punuara, sepse deri më sot mungon një marrëveshje e përbashkët ndërmjet dy vendeve përkatëse.

Ligje paradoksale

Ligje të tjera të shtetit demokratik të Greqisë u ndalojnë të drejtën emigrantëve që të votojnë për bashkinë ku jetojnë, të japin votën e tyre për kryetarin e bashkiakut, e jo më të bëhet fjalë për t'u zgjedhur. Shqetësimi i shtetit nga frika se emigracioni është një rrezik kombëtar ka ndikuar që në qeverinë e Karamanlisit janë vendosur ministra dhe z/ministra me pikëpamje ultra nacionaliste, të cilët para se të merrnin këtë detyrë kanë treguar fytyrën e tyre të vërtetë kundër emigrantëve, si ish ministri i Punës Panajotopulos, zv/ministrat Andreoulakos, Jakumatos etj.

Apostolos Andreulakos, zv/ministri i Brendshëm kishte kërkuar që në ishullin më të largët të Greqisë të grumbulloheshin të gjithë emigrantët e paligjshëm, në një kohë kur dihej që përqindja më e madhe 60-70% ishin ilegalë. Mbrapa nuk mbeti edhe zv/ministri i Punës, Jakumato, i cili në televizion u shpreh se "do të përdorja edhe armët e zjarrit për të mbrojtur familjen time nga shqiptarët". Po kështu ish zv/ministri i Tregtisë, Salagudis, është shprehur se me ligj duhet që t'u ndalohet të huajve që të mbajnë flamurin grek. Të njëjtin qëndrim kanë mbajtur dhe zv/ministrat Kiltidis, Kamenos, Mikaloliakos, si dhe Prefekti i Selanikut dhe miku i kryeministrit Berisha z. Panajotis Psomiadhis etj.

Lidhur me emigracionin, qeveria e sotme Demokracia e Re, mban një qëndrim pothuajse të kundërt duke i parë emigrantët si një rrezikshmëri kombëtare. Për këtë arsye ka vendosur tarifat më të larta në Evropë për legalizimin e emigrantëve, për bashkimin familjar, për ripërtëritjen e dokumenteve kundrejt një takse prej 300 euro për emigrant.

Praktika ka treguar se problemi i emigracionit është i thellë dhe me shumë tunele në drejtim të interesave të mëdha ekonomike në favor të kokave të mëdha biznesit, nga ku çdo ditë nëpërmjet punës së emigrantëve shuma kolosale parash kalojnë në duart e tyre. Por mendohet se, për sa kohë që ligji mbron interesat e punëdhënësve, ai nuk do të zgjidhë kurrë problemet e emigracionit sado i përsosur që mund të jetë. Kjo gjë u vu re këtë radhë ku ligji i ri për nga rëndësia ishte i "dyfishtë", se bënte fjalë jo vetëm për emigrantët por edhe për vetë punëdhënësit, nga të cilët do të varet edhe fati i vetë emigrantëve

Shtypi anglez: Greqia vendi më armik i të huajve

Shenjat e racizmit dhe të ksenofobisë të një shkalle të lartë ndaj emigrantëve, kanë tërhequr vëmendjen edhe organizmave ndërkombëtare. Për këtë vend, herë pas herë janë bërë dhe sondazhe të ndryshme lidhur me këtë problem shqetësues. Një rezultat i tillë ka dalë nga sondazhi i zhvilluar dy vite më parë nga Qendra e Kërkimeve Shkencore Evropiane ( ESRC) në të gjitha vendet e Bashkimit Evropian, lidhur me emigrantët, si dhe botuar në gazetën e përditshme angleze "The Guardian". Sipas këtij raporti doli se vendi fqinjë, jo vetëm që nuk ishte tolerant ndaj emigrantëve dhe të huajve në përgjithësi, por mbi të gjitha është cilësuar vendi më "armik" i të huajve në Evropë. Në një kohë ku prej shumë vitesh të huajt janë përballuar të vetëm përball sulmeve të njëpasnjëshme të mekanizmi i shtetit ( policia), por edhe nga disa ekstremistë të djathtë. Sipas gazetës "The Guardian", mbështetur në studimin e mësipërm dy shtresa përballen më shumë me racizmin dhe konservatorizmin grek: emigrantët shqiptarë dhe minoritarët turq në Trakin Lindor. Gazeta shton se këtyre dy shtresave nuk u shërbehet në spitale dhe nuk u jepet shtëpi me qira. Ndërsa shtypi grek shkruan herë pas here kundra emigrantëve, duke nxjerrë në pah vetëm anët negative të emigrantëve

Greqia nuk ka arsye të trembet nga emigrantët.

Greqia nuk ka arsye pse të trembet nga emigrantët nëse ata trajtohen si të barabartë dhe të respektohen nga shoqëria vendase, ta ndjejnë veten të barabarte, atëherë këta mund te jene shpresa e madhe jo vetëm për Greqinë, por edhe për mbarë Evropën. Në qoftë se jo, emigrantët mund të shndërrohen në një forcë të madhe pakënaqësie me përmasa të rrezikshme për Greqinë. Prej vitesh në këtë vend sundon një mentalitet mesjetar se fajin për çdo gjë që ndodh e kanë të huajt, si dhe këta u sjellin fatkeqësitë këtij populli.

Objektivi kryesor nuk është që emigrantët të ndihmohen më shumë se grekët, por konkretisht Greqia duhet të shmangë padrejtësitë, si dhe politiken e saj raciste me qëllim për të shmangur çdo pakënaqësi të emigrantëve.

Praktika ka treguar se politika që po ndjek Greqia, po përfaqëson më së miri një shoqëri të mbyllur në vetvete. Rezultatet e studimeve kanë treguar se, 85% e popullit nuk i do emigrantët, duke u shoqëruar nga racizmi dhe ksenofobia. Këtë fakt e kanë treguar operacionet famëkeqe të policisë greke "fshesa".

Jo pak here emigrantët janë detyruar të durojnë ofendimet dhe fyerjet e punëdhënësve të tyre, por njëkohësisht edhe të vetë shtetit. Te pakët janë ata punëdhënës që u paguajnë emigrantëve shqiptarë siguracione, por në shumë raste pasi kanë përfunduar punën nuk janë paguar. Në shumë vende të posaçme shikon tabela ku shkruajnë: "*jepen shtëpi me qira, jo për shqiptarët*". Kjo politikë ka ndikuar që popullit i është krijuar bindja se vetëm shqiptarët mund të shkatërrojnë dhe të vjedhin këtë vend. Me një shqetësim të veçantë si një rrezik për mbarë shoqërinë vendase të parët që kanë ndjerë këtë rrezik kanë qenë forcat e rruajtjes së rendit, më konkretisht vetë policia, por më shumë vetë drejtësia. Konkretisht shqiptarët dënohen dy here më shumë se grekët, për të njëjtin veprim.



Të dhëna për emigracionin për vitin 2007

50% e tyre jetojnë në Greqi mbi 10 vjet

17% e popullsisë së Athinës përbëhet nga emigrantë.

Afërsisht rreth 132.000 emigrantë.

75% e emigrantëve vijnë nga vendet e Ballkanit

Shqiptarët të emigracionit në Greqi e përbëjnë 63,2%

Bullgarët me 9.8%,

Rumunët me 4,3%,

Pakistanezet me 2,4%,

Gjeorgjianët me 2,2% etj.



Emigrantët përbëjnë 10,3% të popullsisë në Greqi, duke u llogaritur në 1,15 milion

82,5% jetojnë në qytete dhe periferitë.

93% janë të punësuar me pagë ditore.

30% punojnë në puna të çastit.

Shpetim Zinxhirija



Shqiptarët faktorë të rëndësishëm në zhvillimin ekonomik

Tetë vite më parë kur mbarë Greqia festonte me entuziazëm ( 1 janar 2001) futjen e saj në monedhën e përbashkët evropiane ( Euros). Ish ministri i Financave nuk do të linte pa theksuar se "kjo u arrit falë kontributit të emigrantëve". Sot dëgjohen përsëri zëra për kontributin e emigrantëve, veçanërisht të komunitetit shqiptar, ku përbën 65% të numrit të përgjithshëm, në një kohë kur në këtë vend ndodhen emigrantë nga 217 vende të botës. Ish ministri i Punës, z. Savas Cituridis ka thënë se : "Shqiptarët në Greqi janë faktorë tepër i rëndësishëm në rrugën e zhvillimit ekonomik të vendit. Besoj e shpreh gjithë ndjenjat e popullit grek, kur theksoj se sa pozitiv është roli i tyre"

Po kështu përkrah deklaratave politike, janë edhe studimet e ndryshme shkencore që dëshmojnë edhe ato efektet pozitive të pranisë së emigrantëve në këtë vend. Studimi i fundit me titull: "Efektet ekonomike të punësimit të emigrantëve në Greqi" doli me konkluzionin se emigrantët ( të ligjshëm) përbëjnë 8% të popullsisë së përgjithshme, si dhe 10% të fuqisë aktive për punë. Janë konsumatorët më të zellshëm dhe prania e tyre ka sjellë një rritje prej 1.4% të produktit të përgjithshëm kombëtar.

Falë pranisë së tyre janë krijuar 115 mijë vende të reja pune. Lidhur me sigurimet shoqërore, studimi thekson se në një vend ku raporti i personave që punojnë me ata është dy punëtor për një pensionistë. Për 20 vitet e ardhshëm emigrantë do të jenë kontribuesit kryesor në arkat e sigurimeve shoqërore, edhe në qoftë se arrijnë të përfitojnë edhe ata një pension, ky do të jetë i ulët. ( theksojmë se sot vitet e punuara të emigrantëve në Greqi deri më sot nuk u njihen) Punojnë në vende pune që nuk preferohen nga vendasit dhe për këtë punë paguhen 40% më pak se vendasit.

ndryshe

----------


## DYDRINAS

Emigrantët: *Duam shkolla shqipe dhe jo 300 abetare
*


Është detyrë e shtetit shqiptar për zgjidhjen e problemit të mësimit të gjuhës shqipe të fëmijëve në emigracion



Nga Shpëtim Zinxhirija



Gjuhëtari i ndritur Sami Frashëri ka thënë: "Gjuha është gjeja e parë e përcaktimit të kombësisë".

Po vallë a ka rënë në veshin e politikës së sotme kjo kambanë për fëmijët tanë në emigracion, të cilët prej 20 vjetësh kanë mbetur pengje të politikës së dështuar shqiptare. Një gjë është e qartë se të gjitha qeveritë e mëparshme dhe ajo aktuale i kanë harruar fëmijët e emigrantëve shqiptarë dhe ky është një realitet i hidhur për kombin tonë. Në gjithë diasporën emigrantët të vetëm e të përbuzur me mundësitë që u jepet bëjnë të pamundurën për mësimin e gjuhës shqipe. Po kjo në mënyrë vullnetare nuk do të ishte një zgjidhje e plotë pa kontributin e shtetit shqiptar, i cili vazhdon të ëndërrojë se kjo zgjidhje mund të bëhet nga dikush tjetër. Mendimi se shteti e mbaron detyrimin e tij kundrejt dhënies falas të 300 abetareve për komunitetin shqiptar në Greqi, tregon qartë indiferentizmin në këtë drejtim. Po kush mund ta zgjidhë më mirë këtë problem se sa vetë shteti. Cila është kostoja e politikës shqiptare që ngurron për të firmosur marrëveshjen me Greqinë ? Gjithsesi, është e pajustifikueshme dhe vonesa e tejzgjatur e ministrive tona të arsimit e të jashtme, për të kërkuar nga qeveritë e vendeve ku kemi një numër masiv emigrantësh shqiptarë

Greqia, si çdo vend tjetër i Bashkimit Evropian, e ka për detyrë të krijojë kushtet për të mundësuar mësimin e gjuhës shqipe për fëmijët e qytetarëve shqiptarë. Qeveria "Berisha" s'ka bërë asgjë për diçka të tillë, ndërsa mburret se po i fryn financat nga viti në vit, megjithëse ka premtuar se të realizojë hapjen e shkollave të gjuhës shqipe jashtë vendit tonë. Synimi është që shteti dhe shoqëria të shqetësohen dhe bashkohen sot, për ta ngadalësuar e kufizuar sa më shumë që të jetë e mundur këtë hemorragji kombëtare, sepse nesër do të jetë shumë vonë dhe çmimi që do të paguajmë si vend dhe si komb, shumë më i shtrenjtë. Shteti duhet te ndërgjegjësohet për interes të kombit.

Edhe pse mungon dëshira dhe mbështetja zyrtare e qeveritare nga të dy anët e kufirit për shkolla shqipe, edhe pse idetë dhe nismat për këtë qëllim keqinterpretohen e sulmohen, nga lart e nga poshtë, me paragjykime dhe veprime paralizuese dhe ndëshkuese, përsëri nuk kanë munguar lëvizjet sfiduese. Janë emigrantet qe marrin vete iniciativa dhe vënë përpara shtetin amë të bëjë detyrën që i takon. Kështu është bërë e mundur që sistemi i shkollave plotësuese në gjuhën shqipe pati shtrirje më të gjerë në disa qytete të mëdha në Gjermani, Zvicër, Belgjikë, Austri, Suedi, Finlandë, Francë, SHBA, Australi.

Për të qenë të saktë duhet thënë se, shumë emigrantë shqiptarë kryesisht, intelektualë e arsimtarë, u kanë rënë edhe vetë kambanave të alarmit jo vetëm, për botën shqiptare në emigracion, por edhe për shtetin amë dhe për qeveritë e shteteve, ku janë ngulur herët a më vonë. Shpesh, barra u është lehtësuar nga disa prindër, të cilët, me t'u informuar për hapjen dhe funksionin e këtyre klasave në mënyrë vullnetare, kanë nxituar të regjistrojnë fëmijët e tyre.

Problemi i mësimit të gjuhës shqipe për fëmijët e emigranteve është prekur jo pak herë, po kjo më shumë bën fjalë për shtetin fqinjë me Greqinë.

Në nëntor të 1998 nënshkruhet një akt-marrëveshje ndërmjet dy ministrive përkatëse të Greqisë dhe Shqipërisë. Në janar të vitit 2001 ish kryeministri Ilir Meta u premton emigrantëve 300 abetare. Më 2004 ish ministri Luan Memushi justifikohet se për shkollat shqipe në diasporë shteti ynë nuk ka fuqi financiare për të investuar njëlloj si vendet e tjera.

Në vitin 2006 ish ministri i arsimit Genc Pollo deklaron se në pesë qytetet më të mëdha të Greqisë do të hapen shkolla shqipe. "Ne synojmë që këto shkolla të jenë publike, pra të paguhen nga buxheti ku derdhin taksa edhe emigrantët. Jam i ndërgjegjshëm për kufizimet tona financiare megjithë shtimin e parashikuar për arsimin. Sot një pjesë e fëmijëve të emigrantëve tanë mund të mësojnë gjuhën amtare në Athinë, Selanik, Vollos, Patra etj.

Vizita e presidentit Bamir Topi më 27 nëntor 2007 ishte një hap para në marrëdhëniet mes dy vendeve, po të kemi parasysh faktin që homologu i tij, Papulias, dy vite më parë anuloi vizitën e tij në Shqipëri. Presidenti Topi kërkoi nga parlamentarët grekë që shteti helen të lehtësojë procedurat për emigrantët shqiptarë me hapjen e shkollave shqipe për fëmijët e emigrantëve.

Ky vend e ka zgjidhur këtë problem këtu e 30 vite më parë, duke filluar nga Evropa, Afrika, Azia e deri në Alaskë. Asnjëherë Greqia nuk e pa mësimin e gjuhës greke në diasporë si një zgjidhje të kontributit vullnetar apo si një biznes, ashtu siç pretendon një pjesë e politikës shqiptare. Këto i mësuam nga një takim me ish kryetaren e bashkisë së Athinës znj. Dora Bakojani, e cila u shpreh se : " Askush nuk ju ndalon të hapni shkolla shqiptare në Greqi. Duhet që vetë shteti juaj të ketë një interes në këtë drejtim. Ne ju ndihmojmë me ambientet ( shkolla), ndërsa ju duhet të siguroni librat dhe mësuesit".

Në Greqi funksionojnë shkolla të ciklit të ulët dhe të mesëm nga vendet e Polonisë, bullgarisë, nga vendet aziatike dhe ato afrikane, arabe, etj . Të gjitha këto shkolla nuk janë ngritur me kontribut vullnetar, por janë hapur me rrugë ligjore nga vetë shtetet e tyre përkatëse.

Sot në shkollat e Greqisë mësojnë afërsisht rreth 200 mijë fëmijë emigrantësh, barabartë kjo me 12% të numrit të përgjithshëm të nxënësve. Simbas të dhënave paraprake bëhet fjalë se fëmijët shqiptarë që mësojnë në këto shkolla janë rreth 120 mijë. Prej më shumë se një dekadë po bëhen përpjekje të shumta për t'i dhënë një zgjidhje mësimit të gjuhës shqipe fëmijëve tanë, por deri më sot ky problem mbetet aktual përpara strukturave të dy qeverive përkatëse. Shumë intelektualë dhe politikanë e kanë gjetur rrugën më të lehtë se mësimi i gjuhës shqipe tek fëmijët është një çështje dëshire e prindërve. Thua se prindërit janë fajtorë që fëmijët e tyre nuk duan që të flasin e të shkruajnë shqip. Një rol negativ në këtë drejtim po luan vetë shteti shqiptar me indiferentizmin dhe politikën e gabuar. Nuk ka më keq kur një përfaqësues shteti e trajton kërkesën e emigrantëve për mësimin e gjuhës shqipe si një "patriotizëm" e "nacionalizëm" të tepruar. Një fakt i pamohueshëm është se mësimi i gjuhës shqipe për fëmijët tanë është lënë mëshirës së fatit. Jo vetëm që qeveria nuk do t'ja dijë, por edhe kur ka iniciativa të shteteve të tjera, qeveritë shqiptare bëjnë veshin e shurdhët e syrin qorr.

Lidhur me këtë problem ambasadori shqiptar në Greqi z. Vili Minarolli në një interviste dhënë për gazetën Athina është shprehur se: Gjuha ka një interes kombëtar, sepse gjuha është një elementet kryesore që përcakton kombin. Ne qëndruam disa shekuj nën pushtimin otoman, por ne nuk u asimiluam dhe faktori kryesor ishte se mbajtëm gjallë gjuhën tonë. Shoqëria shqiptare aspiron të bëhet një shoqëri e integruar në familjen evropiane, komuniteti shqiptar në Greqi në mënyrë spontane po integrohet çdo ditë e më shumë në shoqërinë grekePo integrim nuk do të thotë asimilim

Më pas ambasadori hedh kritika shoqatave që kërkojnë herë pas here hapjen e shkollave shqipe duke theksuar se: Këtu del se sa pa baza janë pretendimet e atyre të ashtuquajtur përfaqësues të shqiptarëve në emigracion që ngrenë problemin e hapjes së shkollave në gjuhen shqipe, nga ana e shtetit shqiptar këtu në Greqi. Së pari ata e përdorin kartën e nacionalizmit në mënyrë abuzive, dhe së dyti ata nuk dine se ç'është arsimimi dhe së treti, i bëjnë llogaritë 'pa hanxhinë"Pra në këto vende shteti shqiptar duhet të ndërtojë as më shumë e as më pak por geto për shqiptarët dhe këtë duhet ta bëjë për hir të "patriotizmit" dhe ndjenjës "kombëtare". Mendoj se arsyetimet e mësipërme janë të mjaftueshme për ta hequr nga lista e kërkesave të kryetarëve të shoqatave në Greqi, kërkesën për të hapur shkolla për fëmijët e shqiptarëve që jetojnë e punojnë në Greqi. Pikërisht, kur diskutohet problemi i mësimit të gjuhës shqipe për fëmijët e shqiptarëve në emigracion, lihet mënjanë apo harrohet përgjegjësia individuale dhe nevoja e komunikimit si një gjuhë e përbashkët për të gjithë ata që kanë lidhje fisnore apo edhe me gjerë për të gjithë bashkatdhetarët. Patriotizmi para se të jetë përgjegjësi shtetërore është përgjegjësi individuale. Por shkollat publike shqiptare në Greqi apo në një vend tjetër, jo vetëm do të ishin një iluzion për shtetin e varfër shqiptar dhe e pakonceptueshme për taksapaguesin shqiptar, por në rast realizimi do sillte krijimin e getove të shqiptarëve në vendet ku ata jetojnë.

Ambasada shqiptare 3-4 vitet e fundit është mjaftuar vetëm me shpërndarjen e 300-400 abetareve të dhëna nga MASH. Nuk e teprojmë kur themi se qeveria shqiptare nuk e vret fare mendjen për shqiptarët jashtë atdheut. Ne jemi thjesht një barrë e rëndë nëpër ambasada (prandaj na trajtojnë si rrjepacakë) si dhe një burim fitimi sa herë na duhet një dokument, apo na duhet të udhëtojmë për në Shqipëri. Këtë e ka theksuar edhe vete ish kryeministri Pandeli Majko në 12 Nëntor të 1998 në takimin me emigrantët.

Një përpjekje në këtë drejtim ka bërë dhe po bën grupi nismëtar me në krye z. Jovan Mëhilli, si dhe disa shoqata të cilat detyruan më në fund Ministrinë e Arsimit të Shqipërisë dhe të Greqisë që më 4 nëntor të 1998 të nënshkruhet një akt-marrëveshje midis dy ministrive përkatëse, ku theksohej se Greqia do të merrte përsipër dhe do të mundësonte shkollimin e fëmijëve tanë në gjuhën shqipe.

Është vetë shteti që ka për detyrë kryesore morale dhe politike zgjidhjen e problemit të mësimit të gjuhës shqipe të fëmijëve tanë në emigracion. Në 18 vite të emigracionit, siç dihet shteti shqiptar asnjëherë nuk ka qenë në lartësinë e duhur lidhur me këtë problem. Megjithatë, asimilimi gjuhësor i fëmijëve të larguar nga Shqipëria në moshë të vogël, apo të lindur në emigracion, vazhdon me përmasa më të mëdha dhe më shqetësuese, sepse kjo e keqe, kurrsesi, nuk ndalet e kufizohet ndjeshëm me nisma personale, familjare e ngushtësisht lokale.

Shteti i ka harruar fëmijët tanë.

Do na jap vetëm 300 abetare.

Kryetari i shoqatës së Këshillit Pedagogjik për mësimin plotësues të Gjuhës Shqipe në Greqi, Jovan Mëhilli shprehet se, prej vitesh ne jeni të organizuar, dhe se objektivi ynë është që fëmijët tanë të mos harrojnë gjuhën amtare. Për këtë është ngritur një grup mësuesish prej 136 veta të diplomuar në Shqipëri. Grupi ynë i mësuesve u ngrit në një ditë simbolike, më 7 mars 1998. Ne duam që edhe Ministria e Arsimit të hartojë një program të posaçëm mësimi. Po me sa shoh unë ka një neglizhencë në këtë drejtim nga shteti ynë, i cili i ka harruar emigrantët.

Greqia nga ana e saj është shprehur e gatshme për të na vënë në dispozicion shkollat e tyre për fëmijët tanë. Kjo gjë mund të realizohet vetëm atëherë kur të ketë një marrëveshje dypalëshe dhe një interesim konkret nga vendi ynë. Ne nuk kërkojmë ngritje shkolla të reja, sepse ato ekzistojnë, ne do të futemi në shkolla, kur të ketë mbaruar orari zyrtar i mësimeve në gjuhën vendase. Faktikisht me mënyra vullnetare ne kemi bërë që të funksionojnë 47 klasa, me nga 25 -30 nxënës. Po nga kjo ne nuk jemi të kënaqur. Kemi një këshill pedagogjik të shtrirë në Athinë, Selanik, Volos, Korinthi, Mitilini, Kretë, Rodos, Kallabata etj. Këtu ka patur me të drejtë një reagim për 30 abetare që u siguruan nga shteti, në një kohë kur Bashkia u dha në dispozicion shkollën. Na është premtuar nga z/ministri i arsimit z. Halit Shamata për 300 abetare, po me sa duket ato kanë humbur rrugën për në Greqi.

Kemi vënë në dijeni.

Për të gjitha këto ne kemi vënë në dijeni Ministrinë e Arsimit, kryeparlamentaren Topalli, kryetaren e komisionit parlamentar të Edukimit, znj, Valentina Leskaj, kryetarin e grupit parlamentar të PD-së, Z. Astrit Patozi. Kërkesat tona që parashtruam pak më lart janë padyshim të ligjshme dhe mbështeten në Kushtetutën tonë.

Ja kërkesat tona.

Ne kërkojmë që të konkretizohet marrëveshja midis ministrive përkatëse për të siguruar mjediset e zhvillimit plotësues të gjuhës brenda shkollave ku mësojnë fëmijët shqiptarë në Greqi. Kërkesa jonë përmban dëshirën për të realizuar dy orë mësimi në javë. Jemi të bindur se kjo masë do të shumëfishojë numrin e fëmijëve që do të regjistrohen në klasat e mësimit plotësues të gjuhës shqipe.

Kërkojmë që mësuesit e mësimit plotësues të gjuhës shqipe të trajtohen nga shteti shqiptar me pagesë të njëvlershme me mësuesit në Shqipëri, në vartësi nga grupet që do krijojnë dhe orët e mësimit që do të zhvillojnë.

Të artikulohen aktet ligjore që mund t'i njohin mësuesit vjetërsinë e punës në profesion në Shqipëri, gjithnjë në raport me ngarkesën që përballojnë.

Bazën materiale të nxënësve ta mbështesë shteti shqiptar.

Të shihet mundësia e një drejtorie të posaçme në Ministrinë e Arsimit dhe të Shkencës, për të ndjekur problemet e mësimit plotësues të gjuhës shqipe në emigracion.

Në kuadrin e qendrës kulturore që na është premtuar dhe projektuar ( sipas informacionit gojor që na japin) të mbahet në konsideratë edhe mjedisi për specialistin apo grupin e specialistëve, i cili do të drejtojë aktivitetin dhe do të ndjekë kualifikimin e mësuesve.

Le të shpresojmë se dhënia e të drejtave qytetare të barabarta ndaj emigrantëve në Greqi, presupozon edhe një ndërgjegjësim të vetë shoqërisë greke. Le të shpresojmë se ky ndërgjegjësim në vendin fqinjë do të jetë i shpejtë në mënyrë që emigrantët me të mirat e të këqijat e tyre të bëhen pjesë e jetës politike- shoqërore helene. Izolimi nga mësimi i gjuhës shqipe bën një gabim taktik të rëndë, që në thelb dëmton fëmijët e një kombi tjetër të integrohen normalisht në jetën shoqërore të vendit pritës.

Prandaj duhet ndërgjegjësimi i dyanshëm Shqipëri-Greqi !...


ndryshe

----------


## Darius

Ehh kur na rane per hise keta te mallkuar thuaj. Nga gjithe vendet e botes do na binin serbet ne nje krah dhe greket ne krahun tjeter. Kombinim me fatal ske ku e gjen ne gjithe globin.

----------


## morrison

Jo se ka dhe me keq...  :buzeqeshje:  

Neve na i dha zoti kta te dy. E keqja eshte kur je kaq idiot sa ti hapesh telashe vetes si greku pshm.... I dha zoti turkun nga posht dhe sikur te mos i mjaftonte turku, 3 vendet kufitare qe i ngelen i ben vet armiq... Bullgarin, maqedonin dh ne ( se do vij nje dit qe do ua nxijme dhe ne jeten ).. Looool greku ka shume hesape per te lare me gjithe komshijte e vet....

----------


## PantherTouch

Greku s'te ka gje ... keshtu qe te ankohesh ndaj tij s'ka vlere (edhe pse kane goxha lesh per te lare ndaj nesh) .
Ankimet i duhen drejtuar politikaneve tane. Kushdo qofshin. Por jane thene e sterthene ankimet tona ne fakt mirepo perderisa Shqiperia vazhdon te hap shkolla Greke dhe ata tallen me ca abetare, ketu bie era korrupsion. 
Edhe deri ketu s'ka ndonje gje fare jashtetokesore, dihet qe politikanet dhe qeverite mund edhe te korruptohen. 
C'fare te le pa mend eshte mentaliteti moskokecares dhe tej mase i ndryshkur qe ka kapluar shoqerine Shqiptare. Nje mentalitet degjenerimesh dhe i larguar nga ideja e komunitetit.
Nuk egziston me ndjenja e te punuarit dhe te ndertuarit qe te bejme nje vend ne te cilin do jetojme po vet. 
Dhe prandaj e shofim veten te poshteruar edhe pse ngelem duke e hapur ... rrugen.
Nuk e di nese zgjidhja do vinte nga udheheqesit apo nga vete populli por deri tani nuk duket ndonje shkendije shprese

----------


## sulioti

Kjo qe bejne grekt eshte zgjuarsi ate peshtyjen e shqiptaret i ngjiten peshtymes.vete kam qen per nje koh te gjate i njoh mire se cfare jan grekt, ne fillim te peshtyjn e kure e shikojn se ke ngjitur ne peshtymen e tyre te afrojn  e te bejn grek me te gjitha te drejtat, presioni i gjithanshem ne greqi;qeveri, tv, radio, kish, plus popull, eshte nje politik mbare kombtare shume e mire e oraganizuar nga kisha greke, dhe qellimi i tyre nuk eshte ti heqin nga greqia, por me presionin e tyre ti bejn grek.Ky presion qe dhe shkaku pse u largova nga greqia e kurre mos ja pafasha me syt.

----------


## ardis

nuk i ka ndaluar askush shqiptaret qe te ju mesojne femijeve gjuhen shqipe, dhe nuk i ka fajet greku ne kete mes , por prinderit shqipetar qe jo vetem nuk ju flasin shqip  femijeve por dhe i kane pagezuar ne kishe . nuk jam dakort me parfolesit qe shkruajne me nje urrejtje per greket realiteti eshte krejt ndryshe.

----------


## Darius

Ajo qe thua ti  qendron pjeserisht. Prindi ne rradhe te pare ka per detyre qe ti mesoje femijes gjuhen e origjines. Kjo nuk diskutohet. Nga ana tjeter nuk ka rendesi pagezimi ne kishe sepse feja nuk hyn fare ne kete mes. Nuk eshte se ai si shqiptar nga fete tradicionale qe ka ne vendin e tij behet krejt papritur budist apo hindu. Ai ortodoks po pagezohet. Pergjegjesia e shtetit grek ne kete mes eshte qe nuk lejon hapjen e shkollave shqiptare dhe kur them lejim nuk behet fjale per nje klase te mjeruar ku te grumbullohen si tufe mosha te ndryshme por programe te plota qe kerkojne medomos subvencionimin e shtetit. Keto jane standartet qe ndiqen ne te gjithe boten. Edhe ketu ku jam une ne Canada nese ka nje numer te konsiderueshem komuniteti atehere shteti menjehere lejon zhvillimin e programit gjuhesor dhe e subvencionon ai. E jo me ne Greqi qe ka 1 milion shqiptare. Mos harro se per programe te tilla Greqia merr shuma te majme nga Komuniteti Europian.

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Ajo qe thua ti  qendron pjeserisht. Prindi ne rradhe te pare ka per detyre qe ti mesoje femijes gjuhen e origjines. Kjo nuk diskutohet. Nga ana tjeter nuk ka rendesi pagezimi ne kishe sepse feja nuk hyn fare ne kete mes. Nuk eshte se ai si shqiptar nga fete tradicionale qe ka ne vendin e tij behet krejt papritur budist apo hindu. Ai ortodoks po pagezohet. Pergjegjesia e shtetit grek ne kete mes eshte qe nuk lejon hapjen e shkollave shqiptare dhe kur them lejim nuk behet fjale per nje klase te mjeruar ku te grumbullohen si tufe mosha te ndryshme por programe te plota qe kerkojne medomos subvencionimin e shtetit. Keto jane standartet qe ndiqen ne te gjithe boten. Edhe ketu ku jam une ne Canada nese ka nje numer te konsiderueshem komuniteti atehere shteti menjehere lejon zhvillimin e programit gjuhesor dhe e subvencionon ai. E jo me ne Greqi qe ka 1 milion shqiptare. Mos harro se per programe te tilla Greqia merr shuma te majme nga Komuniteti Europian.


Shqiptaret nuk kane formuar ndonje *geto* ne greqi qe te mundesohet futja e gjuhes shqipe ne shkollen e asaj zone psh. Mos ne Amerike e Kanada , atje ku ka shqiptare me shumice, shteti ka futur gjuhen shqipe neper shkolla?
Kur gjuhen nuk ta mesojne prinderit ne shtepi, eshte e kote te kesh ankese ndaj nje shteti. 
Me sa di une shkolla shqipe jane hapur, ndoshta ne menyre individuale, por cfare e pengon shtetin shqiptar te sponsorizoje nje shkolla shqipe  ne Greqi ashtu sic ben greqia ne shqiperi por dhe kudo qe ka greke.

----------


## Darius

Ti ose nuk do te kuptosh ose nuk kupton. Nese shqiptaret nuk kane formuar ndonje *geto* ne Greqi, atehere te siguroj qe akoma me pak e kane formuar ne Canada ku eshte dhe komuniteti me i shendoshe dhe intelektual ne te gjithe emigracionin shqiptar sot per sot. Kur flas per gjuhen shqipe si gjuhe te dyte ne shkolla nuk e lidha me shembullin e Canada pasi ne Canada ka vetem anglisht dhe frengjisht. Ska gjuhe tjeter te dyte apo te trete. Por shteti mbeshtet financiarisht shkolla te gjuheve sipas origjines se emigranteve. Ne rastin e Greqise kemi te bejme me nje shifer shume te madhe, 1 milion nuk jane pak si komuniteti dhe nuk do kishte asgje te gabuar nese kjo gjuhe mund te konsiderohej si gjuhe e dyte ne nje popullsi 9 milionshe. E megjithate te kenaqemi me faktin qe te hapen shkolla per gjuhen shqipe per emigrantet. Mos me krahaso perpjekjen e Greqise me financimet qe ben per shkollat ne Shqiperi se ska vend. Greku e ben per ekspansion dhe dobicllek jo se ju hap barku per te shkolluar minoritaret ketu. Per me teper greqishtja eshte mesuar qe ne kohen e Enverit neper zonat e jugut, madje e kemi dhe gjuhe qe studiohet ne degen e Gjuheve te Huaja.  Ndersa shqiptari se ka ate tradite dhe qellim ndaj fqinjit. Ana tjeter e medaljes, nese greku pretendon greqishten si gjuhe te dyte me 30 mije minoritare te pocaqisur (no pun intended) cduhet te thote Shqiperia me 1 milion te sotem e me miliona te tjere te djeshem?

----------


## sulioti

> nuk i ka ndaluar askush shqiptaret qe te ju mesojne femijeve gjuhen shqipe, dhe nuk i ka fajet greku ne kete mes , por prinderit shqipetar qe jo vetem nuk ju flasin shqip  femijeve por dhe i kane pagezuar ne kishe . nuk jam dakort me parfolesit qe shkruajne me nje urrejtje per greket realiteti eshte krejt ndryshe.


Qe te merresh vesh me ju duhet jesh ne rradhe te pare psikolog qe te hysh ne trurin tuaj bosh.

po pse o zoteri prindit i flasin greqisht femijve te tyre?? se ti nuk ja ke bere kete pyetje vetes si duket, ata i flasin greqisht se ata po rriten atje, e perderisa po rriten atje, duan qe femijet e tyre te trajtohen si njeres e jo si kafsh , e per tu trajtuar si njeri ne greqi duhet te jesh grek, ja ku del ai muabeti i peshtymes qe thash me lart, o mjer shqiptaret thuaj qe i ra per short te shkojn  ne kete vend te poshter. se si jan grekt i njoh shume mire se kam jetuar goxha vjet aty, dhe ato qe thuhen ne lajme cdo dite ne tv greke ma nxin jeten deri sa u mbush kupa e thassh te shkoj ku te shkoj po iki se ketu nuk duan njeres po kafsh per ti zbutur.

ATA PO PERDORIN TE GJITHA MENYRAT PER TE ASIMILUR SA ME SHUME DHE PO JA ARRIN QELLIMIT,DHE EDIN TI PSE ? SE JAN NJE QENIE TE GJITH;POPULL,QEVERRI,KISHE,MEDIA,TE GJITH PUNOJN BASHK PER GREQIN,JO SI NE NE SHQIPERI QE PUNOJM TE PERCARE NE NJEMIJ DREJTIME.

----------


## Korcar-L1

@Darius
Nuk u kuptuam si duket, shqiptaret ne greqi i ke ngado te shperndare  dhe nuk jane te vendosur ne nje zone psh ne qytete kryesore. Kanadaj ka ndjekur nje politike emigracioni qe eshte per tu lavderuar, sigurisht ne te mire te vete Kanadase, ata ndjekin menyren e perzgjedhjes, i duan te gjithe me shkolle te larte.
Sa per grekun, nqs ne shqiperi e ben me dobicllek, ne amerike perse e ben? ne kanada perse e ben, ne skandinavi perse e ben? te gjitha jane te financuara nga vete shteti grek. Meqe ra fjala dhe per skandinavine, ne shkollat e tyre eshte futur dhe gjuha e minoritetit me te madh psh pakistanezet (urdu), por kjo eshte aplikuar vetem ne zonat ku ata jane te perqendruar dhe jo ne gjith hapesiren terioteriale. Pakistanezet psh ashtu si dhe gjith emigrantet aziatike, kane tendenen te mblidhen ne nje "lagje", dhe keshtu shteti fut dhe gjuhen urdu ne ato shkolla ku shumica eshte me origjine, ne rastin tone pakistaneze.

ndryshimi midis atyre 30000 minoritareve dhe shqiptareve ne greqi eshte se keta te fundit jane te shperndare dhe jo te perqendruar ne zona te caktuara. Megjithate, nuk kuptoj perse nuk financon shteti shqiptar shkolla shqipe ne greqi?!

----------


## Darius

Shteti grek financon per mesimin e greqishtes ne vende te huaja sepse ka deshire dhe jo sepse nuk mungon ai financim nga vendet perkatese. Ketu qendron ndryshimi i madh. Sa per mos investimin e shtetit shqiptar asaj nuk i jap dot pergjigje. Mbase kur te vije dita qe mos drejtohemi na hajdute e halabake, do mendohet per shqiptaret e shpendare neper bote sic mendojne vendet e tjera per emigrantet e tyre.

----------


## Korcar-L1

Kjo eshte e gjitha more Darius, po nuk e kerkove te drejten ne radhe te pare te vetja (shteti), eshte e kote te kesh pretendime nga nje shtet tjeter.
Qe greket financojne me deshire, kudo qe jane ne bote, e solla si shembull qe perse shqiperia nuk e ben. Kurse , ku dhe pse investojne shtetet perendimore , dhe kete ta thashe me lart. Mendo te hapet gjuhe shqipe ne nje shkolle qe ka vetem 10 shqiptare ne klasa te ndryshme?! Kurse ne Perendim keto hapen vetem ku shumica ne shkollen erspektive nuk eshte vendase.
Problemi ne greqi zgjidhet vetem me hapjen e shkollave shqipe ne qytetet kryesore por me financim nga shteti shqiptar, ndoshta dhe nga vet emigrantet. Ne Perendim hapja e ketyre shkollave nuk financohet nga vendi mikprites.

----------


## GeNi_25

> Ligje paradoksale
> 
> Ligje të tjera të shtetit demokratik të Greqisë u ndalojnë të drejtën emigrantëve që të votojnë për bashkinë ku jetojnë, të japin votën e tyre për kryetarin e bashkiakut, e jo më të bëhet fjalë për t'u zgjedhur
> 
> Shqetësimi i shtetit nga frika se emigracioni është një rrezik kombëtar ka ndikuar që në qeverinë e Karamanlisit janë vendosur ministra dhe z/ministra me pikëpamje ultra nacionaliste, të cilët para se të merrnin këtë detyrë kanë treguar fytyrën e tyre të vërtetë kundër emigrantëve, si ish ministri i Punës Panajotopulos, zv/ministrat Andreoulakos, Jakumatos etj.
> 
> Apostolos Andreulakos, zv/ministri i Brendshëm kishte kërkuar që në ishullin më të largët të Greqisë të grumbulloheshin të gjithë emigrantët e paligjshëm, në një kohë kur dihej që përqindja më e madhe 60-70% ishin ilegalë. Mbrapa nuk mbeti edhe zv/ministri i Punës, Jakumato, i cili në televizion u shpreh se "do të përdorja edhe armët e zjarrit për të mbrojtur familjen time nga shqiptarët". 
> 
> Lidhur me emigracionin, qeveria e sotme Demokracia e Re, mban një qëndrim pothuajse të kundërt duke i parë emigrantët si një rrezikshmëri kombëtare. Për këtë arsye ka vendosur tarifat më të larta në Evropë për legalizimin e emigrantëve, për bashkimin familjar, për ripërtëritjen e dokumenteve kundrejt një takse prej 300 euro për emigrant.
> ...




Te gjithe keto qe kam cituar dhe ato qe nuk jane cituar dihen prej te gjithe Shqipetareve.

Te vetmit qe nuk i dine jane disa filo-grek (une parapelqej ti etiketoj si kopilat grek) qe jane te pranishem dhe ketu ne forum, bile dhe ne poste drejtuese (po i leme pa i permendur emrat kesaj radhe sepse .... dihet kjo..)

Do te vije ajo dite qe do te japin llogari te gjithe por se kur, kete le ta presim.

----------


## gjergj arianiti

> nuk i ka ndaluar askush shqiptaret qe te ju mesojne femijeve gjuhen shqipe, dhe nuk i ka fajet greku ne kete mes , por prinderit shqipetar qe jo vetem nuk ju flasin shqip  femijeve por dhe i kane pagezuar ne kishe . nuk jam dakort me parfolesit qe shkruajne me nje urrejtje per greket realiteti eshte krejt ndryshe.


Ndoshta ndonje ligj qe t'ja ndaloj nuk ka,por propoganda dhe politika greke po bejne c'te munden qe ta bejne nje shqiptar te kete turp qe eshte shqiptar.Dhe nje prind(me karakter te dobet) qe do te miren e femis vet, kete gje do bente qe ta mbronte femijen e tij, ne nje shoqeri rraciste, ku te huajt shihen si kucedra.
Eshte e thjesht,Greqia po ben ate qe ka bere dhe here tjeter me sukses,po shton popullsine e saj plake me gjakun fisnik Arbnor.
Por kesaj rradhe do jet pak me e veshtire se memedheu nuk eshte i izoluar e as i pushtuar,dhe ne kemi lidhje me te,ne mos te drejperdrejta me ane te teknollogjise(Digitalb,internet,etj).
_Perhapni gjuhen shqipe._

----------


## Dita

> @Darius
> Nuk u kuptuam si duket, shqiptaret ne greqi i ke ngado te shperndare  dhe nuk jane te vendosur ne nje zone psh ne qytete kryesore. Kanadaj ka ndjekur nje politike emigracioni qe eshte per tu lavderuar, sigurisht ne te mire te vete Kanadase, ata ndjekin menyren e perzgjedhjes, i duan te gjithe me shkolle te larte.
> Sa per grekun, nqs ne shqiperi e ben me dobicllek, ne amerike perse e ben? ne kanada perse e ben, ne skandinavi perse e ben? te gjitha jane te financuara nga vete shteti grek. Meqe ra fjala dhe per skandinavine, ne shkollat e tyre eshte futur dhe gjuha e minoritetit me te madh psh pakistanezet (urdu), por kjo eshte aplikuar vetem ne zonat ku ata jane te perqendruar dhe jo ne gjith hapesiren terioteriale. Pakistanezet psh ashtu si dhe gjith emigrantet aziatike, kane tendenen te mblidhen ne nje "lagje", dhe keshtu shteti fut dhe gjuhen urdu ne ato shkolla ku shumica eshte me origjine, ne rastin tone pakistaneze.
> 
> ndryshimi midis atyre 30000 minoritareve dhe shqiptareve ne greqi eshte se keta te fundit jane te shperndare dhe jo te perqendruar ne zona te caktuara. Megjithate, nuk kuptoj perse nuk financon shteti shqiptar shkolla shqipe ne greqi?!




Nuk ka lidhje distanca mes vendndodhjes se emigranteve. Te jap shembullin e Austrise. Nje pedagoge e shqipes mbulon komplet shkollat e nje bundeslandi dhe e ka orarin te caktuar, nje dite ka mesim ne shkollen ne qytetin filan, te nesermen ne qytetin fistek etj. Eshte ajo qe leviz me tren dhe pagesen e ben krejt shteti austriak. Prinderit e femijeve punojne dhe paguajne taksa, pra detyrimin ndaj shtetit e shlyejne. Prinderit e femijeve i regjistrojne me deshire femijet. Ne cdo shkolle behet oferta per femijet, ata qe duan hyjne ne program, ata qe s'duan jo.

----------


## Albo

Po vrisja mendjen, sikur ne Shqiperi te vershonin 600,000 emigrante kineze brenda 2 vjetesh dhe te fillonin te mbushnin sheshet e qyteteve kryesore te vendit, te fillonin te benin punen e vete shqiptareve per me pak leke, te fillonin te rrisnin shpenzimet sociale te administrates shteterore per shkollimin, strehimin, mjekimin e gjithe ketyre emigranteve, te kerkonin edhe shkollimin ne gjuhen kineze ne shkollat publike shqiptare, te kerkonin edhe pajisjen me dokumenta dhe nenshtetesine shqiptare, te drejten e votes ne votime, te drejten e perfaqesimit politik ne instancat me te larta te shtetit, valle si do te reagonin shqiptaret e mi te dashur?

Problemi i emigracionit eshte nje nga problemet me madhore qe has nje shtet e nje shoqeri, e ketu nuk kam parasysh vetem Greqine qe eshte nje pellembe vend por edhe SHBA qe ze siperfaqen e nje gjysem-kontinenti. Emigracioni eshte nje problem madhor pasi prek cdo sfere te jetes se nje vendi: sferen sociale, sferen ekonomike, sferen politike. Jo vetem qe nuk ka zgjidhje te lehta por edhe cdo zgjidhje, eshte e garantuar qe do tensionoje shoqerine, do te krijoje te pakenaqur dhe do te vije me nje kosto te larte politike per ata  politikane qe guxojne ti japin zgjidhje.

Ne rastin e Greqise, problemi i emigracionit eshte me te vertete nje kercenim i sigurise kombetare te Greqise pasi perqindja e emigranteve te huaj ne raport me popullsine vendasve eshte shume e larte, mbase me e larta ne gjithe kontinentin evropian. Vetem emigrantet shqiptare qe kane emigruar ne keto 2 dekadat e fundit perbejne 6% te popullsise greke, pa zene ne goje per emigrantet e tjere rumune, ruse, pakistaneze, kineze, etj.

Ne fakt, une habitem se si Greqia ka arritur te thithi ne shoqerine e saj nje numer kaq te madh emigrantesh per nje kohe kaq te gjate. Ekonomia greke dhe shteti grek nuk kane mundesi qe as ti punesojne dhe as te kujdesen per nje numer kaq te madh emigrantesh, edhe sikur neser te dilte nje ligj qe u jepte te gjithe emigranteve nenshtetesine greke. Shteti grek vazhdon te jete nje nga shtetet me borxhin me larte te huaj ne raport me GDP e vete.

Albo

----------


## GeNi_25

> Po vrisja mendjen, sikur ne Shqiperi te vershonin 600,000 emigrante kineze brenda 2 vjetesh dhe te fillonin te mbushnin sheshet e qyteteve kryesore te vendit, te fillonin te benin punen e vete shqiptareve per me pak leke, te fillonin te rrisnin shpenzimet sociale te administrates shteterore per shkollimin, strehimin, mjekimin e gjithe ketyre emigranteve, te kerkonin edhe shkollimin ne gjuhen kineze ne shkollat publike shqiptare, te kerkonin edhe pajisjen me dokumenta dhe nenshtetesine shqiptare, te drejten e votes ne votime, te drejten e perfaqesimit politik ne instancat me te larta te shtetit, valle si do te reagonin shqiptaret e mi te dashur?
> 
> Problemi i emigracionit eshte nje nga problemet me madhore qe has nje shtet e nje shoqeri, e ketu nuk kam parasysh vetem Greqine qe eshte nje pellembe vend por edhe SHBA qe ze siperfaqen e nje gjysem-kontinenti. Emigracioni eshte nje problem madhor pasi prek cdo sfere te jetes se nje vendi: sferen sociale, sferen ekonomike, sferen politike. Jo vetem qe nuk ka zgjidhje te lehta por edhe cdo zgjidhje, eshte e garantuar qe do tensionoje shoqerine, do te krijoje te pakenaqur dhe do te vije me nje kosto te larte politike per ata  politikane qe guxojne ti japin zgjidhje.
> 
> Ne rastin e Greqise, problemi i emigracionit eshte me te vertete nje kercenim i sigurise kombetare te Greqise pasi perqindja e emigranteve te huaj ne raport me popullsine vendasve eshte shume e larte, mbase me e larta ne gjithe kontinentin evropian. Vetem emigrantet shqiptare qe kane emigruar ne keto 2 dekadat e fundit perbejne 6% te popullsise greke, pa zene ne goje per emigrantet e tjere rumune, ruse, pakistaneze, kineze, etj.
> 
> Ne fakt, une habitem se si Greqia ka arritur te thithi ne shoqerine e saj nje numer kaq te madh emigrantesh per nje kohe kaq te gjate. Ekonomia greke dhe shteti grek nuk kane mundesi qe as ti punesojne dhe as te kujdesen per nje numer kaq te madh emigrantesh, edhe sikur neser te dilte nje ligj qe u jepte te gjithe emigranteve nenshtetesine greke. Shteti grek vazhdon te jete nje nga shtetet me borxhin me larte te huaj ne raport me GDP e vete.
> 
> Albo




Nuk mund te Krahasohet Shqiperia me Greqine.

Por ajo çka une dhe te tjeret (nqs i kam kuptuar qarte) themi eshte se nga emigracioni ka problemi dhe secili shtet mundohet ti zgjidhi keto probleme por Greqia sipas:The Guardian eshte vendi me i keq per respektimin e te drejtave te emigranteve dhe te pakicave. Mjafton te thuash se deri me sot Greqia pretendon se nuk ka asnje pakice etnike. Turp per faqen e dheut!". Sipas këtij raporti doli se vendi fqinjë, jo vetëm që nuk ishte tolerant ndaj emigrantëve dhe të huajve në përgjithësi, por mbi të gjitha është cilësuar vendi më "armik" i të huajve në Evropë.

Une si Shqiptar kerkoj qe kur te behet nje tjeter raport, Greqia te jete ne te njejtin rang siç jane dhe Gjermania apo shtetet e tjera (mbase nuk e di por Shteti Gjerman me fondet e tij ka ngritur xhami per emigrantet Turq qe jane me miliona). Greqia nuk po ngre nje shkolle per femijet shqiptar. Greqia nuk u jep viza Shqiptareve te regjistrojne pronat e tyre ne Greqi brenda afatit etj se 200 here i kemi thene keto.

ps: Behu njehere avokat i vendit tend Albo, ka se kush e mbron Greqine. Vetem nqs...problem tjetert ai.

----------


## drague

http://www.medienwerkstatt-online.de...id=6381&edit=0

Shikojeni pak kete tabele.

ka dhe shkolla shqipe ketu, edhe pse nuk bejme pjese ke tabela.

----------

